# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  Enable کردن یوزر Sa

## Salah Sanjabian

سلام خدمت دوستان.
دوستان دیروز با یوزر Sa کانکت شدم و نمیدونم چی شد که Disable ش کردم . الن هر کاری می کنم درست نمیشه.
با Windows Authentication هم لاگین میکنم نمیتونم یوزر Sa رو Enable کنم این خطا رو بهم میده

connot alter login 'sa .Because it does not exist or u do not have permission 
واقعا نمیدونم چی کارش کنم . خیلی هم سرچ کردم و لی به نتیجه نرسیدم. اصلا من با این Windows Authentication نمیتونم هیچ کاری بکنم یعنی اجازه بهم نمیده :ناراحت:

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
شما باید حتما یک کاربر sysadmin داشته باشین. در کدوم ورژن کار میکنین؟

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

من با Sql Server 2008 Express R2(RTM  کار میکنم ). 
یه جا همین مطلب شما رو خوندم که باید sysadmin رو رو به یوزر مورد نظر الحاق کنی .
1- مشکل من اینه که چون یوزر sa رو غیر فعال کردم نمیتونم باهاش لاگین کنم
2- با Windows Authentication هم اجازه ندارم . یعنی نمیتونم چک باکس Sysadmin رو در یوزر Sa یا همین یوزر Windows  علامت بزنم(Checked)

----------


## AminSobati

یعنی پس با خود sa، لاگین sa رو غیرفعال کردین؟

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

دقیقا  همین کارو کردم. نمیدونم چرا این جوری شد از سر کنجکاوی

----------


## AminSobati

در نصب 2008 شما Add Current User میکنین تا کاربر ویندوزی رو sysadmin معرفی کنین. اطلاع ندارم به چه صورت نصب کردین. اما اگر واقعا دیگه sysadmin وجود نداره، کاریش نمیشه کرد. فکر نمیکنم نصب مجددش خیلی عذاب آور باشه ;)

----------

